# Lions Gate Films to use Blu-Ray technology for DVDs



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Lions Gate Entertainment Corp. said Wednesday it will release movies and other content on the high definition Blu-Ray disc format when that technology launches next year.

The studio joins Sony Pictures, Twentieth Century Fox and The Walt Disney Co. as supporters of one of two next generation DVD formats vying to replace standard DVDs.

Both formats promise increased storage capacity and movie resolution superior enough to get top performance from high-definition television sets. And both would contain stronger anti-piracy protection, a key factor in the studios' haste to adopt a new format.

Supporters of the rival format, HD-DVD, include Warner Bros., Paramount Pictures and Universal Studios.

More at CNN


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DVD Wars Scorecard (Movie Studios Division)

Blu-Ray: 
Sony Pictures
Twentieth Century Fox
Walt Disney Films 
Lions Gate

HD-DVD: 
Warner Bros
Paramount Pictures
Universal Studios

Will consumers have two formats to deal with, like Beta and VHS of the last century?
Will mfgrs roll-out 'dual-format' players?
Which technology will eventually win out?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's all you need to know....

HD DVD = NO Component Video outputs accepted (must be DVI/HDMI)

BluRay = No such limitation.


BluRay wins for Early adopters with HDTV sets without these connections or tied up with another device (HD PVRs). End of Story


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like typical technical oversimplification rhetoric to me. I've heard that kind of retailer salespuke BS many times before. It may turn out you are right, but I prefer to keep an open mind, if you don't mind. 

I was posting news about the direction movie studios are going, not trying to hype a POV.

Thanks, anyway. :shrug:


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

I think it will end up like the VHS/Beta wars. Blu-Ray will probably win out because the Sony PS3 will use Blu-Ray and that will be in a lot of household once it's released next spring. If the Blu-Ray player is already sitting in the living room, why not buy Blu-Ray discs. The other picture studios will probably have to move to Blu-Ray in order to have access to this market.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I don't even have any component inputs available any more... all used up - and have two devices waiting!!! Sigh.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

CoriBright said:


> I don't even have any component inputs available any more... all used up - and have two devices waiting!!! Sigh.


I know the feeling. I once had three component devices, and plans for a fourth with only two component ins. My plan was to spend the bucks for an a/v receiver with switching for THREE component ins. Since Voom went bust, and the fact that I changed my mind about the fourth hd source, I am down to two hd sources. Still with the two component ins, it's a match made in tv heaven.

Sometimes, less is more. :grin:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Nick said:


> I know the feeling. I once had three component devices, and plans for a fourth with only two component ins. My plan was to spend the bucks for an a/v receiver with switching for THREE component ins. Since Voom went bust, and the fact that I changed my mind about the fourth hd source, I am down to two hd sources. Still with the two component ins, it's a match made in tv heaven.
> 
> Sometimes, less is more. :grin:


Attached to the HDTV in the bedroom is:

Dish Network 6000 receiver
JCD DVD player (set to region 1)

(both component)

Then with S-Video:
Phillips DVD player (set to multi region)
S-VHS VCR
Linksys Windows Media Center Extender

And now TPTB want me to get TWO MORE DVD players.... my Toshiba HDTV has no HDMI... hmmm.... I don't care which format wins if they have component... but the TV manufacturer's need to realize we need more inputs!!! I'm all filled up. Then of course there's the problem that PC motherboards don't have 15 PCI slots. I had to junk a firewire card and USB2.0 card and NIC card for a combo to free up slots.

It's great that they design this stuff... but not so great when you look at the mass of cables round the back of any tv or PC!!!


----------

